# 2001 Jetta Trunk Latch Replacement



## ZAK attack (Mar 7, 2009)

The latch on my jetta is broken the trunk won't stay closed!!!!! It is a 2001 Jetta 2.0 Can any send me a link to where I can get a replacement latch and maybe some instructions. MUCH appreciated. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlackVDUB2.0 (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: 2001 Jetta Trunk Latch Replacement (ZAK attack)*

theres a DIY in here to replace that 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=945378


----------

